

Long range WiFi antenna from Illy coffee can - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2012/02/long-range-wifi-antenna-from-illy.html

======
jdwhit2
This is like the modern equivalent of the baked bean can telephones we made as
kids. Would this improve the reception where line of site is obstructed by a
tree or a wall?

